

Startup-Loans like Student Loans - kreedskulls

I was thinking why there isn't a place like Sallie Mae for Start-ups.   Sallie Mae will pay out thousands of dollars for people to go to school who may or may not be successful why not do it for someone starting their own company or with a Great Idea?<p>I don't find the SBA to be for Start-ups or Entrepreneurs or Ramen Profitable Companies.<p>Any thoughts?
======
Detrus
Loans that you have to pay back even if you don't make money? Startups get a
better deal.

